# Bows! Outfits! And lots of modeling shots!!



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hmmmm, where to begin! I think I'll start with the cold weather!! It is so cold and all the pups have had their body hair cut short so I needed something warm and comfy for the house. I found some great fleece "blanket" coats at a local pet store and they are wonderful for daily use at home. I also got Claire a few outfits for going out and about, since she is my "errands buddy". 

AND if we have outfits we need BOWS!! I placed a huge order with Marj (M'Lady's Dog Bows) and literally squealed with delight when I saw them. My groomer was here when they got here and she was wondering what I was so happy about!! Marj makes gorgeous and well-crafted bows and gives exceptional service! It's so nice to find a vendor who is so reliable!

The bows are gorgeous and it's really fun to match them up with the various outfits. 

Sooooo, here are a zillion pics that I've taken over the last couple weeks, including our bow collection .. some old ones and lots of new ones! 

*Velvet bows .. I love these because they are lightweight and soft and are great for matching up with outfits. Yep, I have a lot of bright pink ones!!*









*Our main stash of bows .. most of these are new ones.*









*This container holds duplicate bows and seasonal bows. Catcher used to wear a smaller bow so I've kept a few of those, too.*









*This is a great little harness vest I got from Bloomingtails (an SM vendor).
Marj made two custom bows to match it. She not only captured the colors but
the edgy vibe of the vest. They are perfection!!!*
















*Here's a picture of Claire in the vest before I got the custom bows but with 
a pink velvet bow:*









*Here are some "at home" fleece outfits and matching bows ... *




























And now some modeling shots ...

*Claire and her "Princess Coat" from Bloomingtails*









*Kallie and Catcher in Fido Fleece*


















*Claire*


















*Catcher in his camo fleece with matching bow. He doesn't look happy, though!*









*Claire and Catcher*









*Claire*
















*Here's a "nude" Claire .. it's weird to see her sans bow and clothes!*


















I ordered a couple cute outfits from Crystal, so I'll have more pics soon!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a beautiful (and handsome) crew you have!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Fantastic pics...I love the models & their new wardrobe! Claire's new fancy coat is so cute on her, I love the little bows on the sleeves. I also love the denim harness vest, it's so cute!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, i can see why you squealed with delight when you got your new bows, i'm the same way! Your models are just gorgeous and i love all of the new clothes they've gotten.:wub: I can't believe Miss Claire Bear she gets more gorgeous with every picture you post if that's possible. :wub2: Give your babies kisses from me.

What are the brand names of the aqua sweater and the fleece vests?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sher - I'm totally blown away. What beautiful bows and outfits your girls and guy have and they are just so stunning. Claire's Princess coat is gorgous and I love the ooh-la-la vest and bows that she has. :thumbsup: Great shots of them looking super white and showing off their best modeling skills. Wow, what a beautiful, wonderful family. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW!!! gorgeous! everything about it, beautiful babies, bows, outfits and photographs  Does Claire's hair just stand up like that in a single band? Lola's flops down straight in her face if I don't fasten it down.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! What fun! I love new doggie clothes and bows! Such gorgeous models, too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful as always!!! I love everything you posted!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

your fluffs are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> OMG, i can see why you squealed with delight when you got your new bows, i'm the same way! Your models are just gorgeous and i love all of the new clothes they've gotten.:wub: I can't believe Miss Claire Bear she gets more gorgeous with every picture you post if that's possible. :wub2: Give your babies kisses from me.
> 
> What are the brand names of the aqua sweater and the fleece vests?


Debbie, The aqua sweater is from a couple years ago .. If you mean the one photographed next to the pink/black coat. The fleece vests are called Luxe Doggie Blanket Coat. I love that it is not confining and is really comfy for just hanging out at home. The turquoise one that Catcher is wearing in his solo picture is a Fido Fleece. Those are nice, too, but this year they had problems with sizing so they aren't the size that they say they are, so it is trial and error to get one that fits!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Sher you have a addiction:HistericalSmiley: I love it, you have great taste, I love all the bows Marj makes, I'm in love with the pink coat, soooo stylish. Claire should really be a model for a clothing store, she's beautiful:wub:. it is so good to see Miss Kallie all dolled up:wub: where's that girls ball? Catcher is such a handsome littleman:wub: love their vests. you have a wonderful little family.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E !!!!

Love the bows by Marj - my favorite also!

And the outfits are darling!!

Your pups are priceless - love, love, love them! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

You've got such a good looking model bunch!!! The bows are GORGEOUS and so are the outfits!! Clair is beautiful!! :wub: she's such an eye candy :wub2: I really love her orange sweater and matching bow, that's my favorite, it's such a warm color and she looks super adorable. oh and her vest looks very trendy! Catcher and Kallie look very comfy and handsome in their fleece coat and matching bows! Thank you for sharing this treat with us


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW Sher, what beautiful beautiful babies!!!! All the pics are great. I love all the bows, gorgeous!!! And I LOVE the princess coat on Claire, gorgeous!!!!!!! All the babies look incredible and my what a beautiful collection of attire!!!! I love it!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiful!! the fluffs, the clothes and the bows!! Marj does such a wonderful job at matching outfits!! Love the Dog in the Closet harnesses and the "Princess" coat !!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They look soooo adorable in all their darling little warm coats and vests!!! Love the bows too!!! They all are beautiful little well dressed babies!!!!:chili::chili:Yes Sher, it is COLD:w00t: here and I just heard the weatherman say the last half of Jan will moderate!! I am holding him to it~~~I keep little warm flannel jackets on my two also!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pics!

I love your bow collection!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW love everything: bows, clothes/vests, malts and pictures!!!! PERFECT is the word for them!!! I especially loved the "Oh LA LA! Poodle" vest  
I swear, clrair looks as if she is smiling in that first picture :wub: 
Please give them tones of kisses from me!
hugs
Kat


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! OMG, your babies are gorgeous and that Claire sure loves to model. Oh and Catcher's smile is too cute and Callie looks so sweet in her purple vest. Please give your gand hugs and kisses from me and stay warm


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

these are beautiful , the bows all of them !! the matching bow marj made for the denim vest too too perfect , adorable , the coat , the smiles from the fluffs , their prefect topknots , they r ssoo white n there coats are perfect , even nakey ,, i loved these pics , thanks for sharing .


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Beautiful! I love how everything matches PERFECTLY!!:aktion033:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

wow I love the outfits and bows.
Your pups are beautiful. You must have a brush in your hand all the time.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Holy Mackeral!!!!!!! I am so jealous!!! The outfits and bows are just WONDERFUL!!!! I love each and every one but esp. your perfect babies!!! Poor Maisie, she has 2 bows, 1 dress and one sweater :w00t: Great pics :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, that quite a bow stash!! :thumbsup: Love the flannel house outfits, I should get some of them too.

Sher, your "kids" are all so precious and well groomed, ......but my heart is stuck on Claire....she's absolutely gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sher -- what adorable pictures. We need to see more pics of your 3 more often.

And I 100% agree about Marj's bows. They are the best. 

Cute fleece outfits, but I adore the pink coat. Too cute.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sher-what gorgeous pics of your babies and their new outfits!!! They are stunning! I love their new cuts, too.:wub: Those bows are so nice. I need to order some. I LOVE THESE PICS!! :chili::chili::chili: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, I know three very stylish fluffs. They are all adorable, and have clothes and bows to die for.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow! I love all the clothes and bows! Gorgeous!

And, I love even more how the clothes and bows look on Claire, Kallie, and Catcher. They all look adorable in their outfits. I love Claire's beautiful smile ... it looks like she loves posing for her pictures. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Shopping mania! I LOVE IT!!!!! Great bows and outfits Sher! Your trio is decked out and they all look stylin!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the last pic of the 3 of them. Just precious!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

_Oh Sher they are gorgeous!! The clothes the bows and the kids.I couldn't think of a third rhyming word.LOL! Anyway PERFECTION!!_


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha I agree with Tammy about the shopping mania! I see 2 fancy pink coats there Sher! I loved the pics, especially smiley Catcher and the group shot.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow Sher! What beautiful fluffs and a mighty impressive wardrobe!! I love that pink coat and we have that same turquoise Fido Fleece sweater!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a sweet thread this is!!!! They looked so happy modelling all their finery - I love the smiling shots!!! :wub::wub::wub: What cute clothes and pretty bows and Gorgeous Gorgeous babies!!! This thread was eye candy galore!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Great photos!!! I love all the bows, outfits and especially your models!!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautiful fluff's and clothes...I'd like to know if the fleece coats are lined...I want to make my fluff's some fleece coats....But I'm worried about matting.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, what a pretty choice of bows and clothes for your fluffs! I'm very impressed, Sher!

Love the bows in different colours and designs! :wub:

Your girl looks fantastic in the sweet princess coat and Catcher so comfy in the fleece one!

Thanks so much for sharing those beautiful photos with us!

Alexandra


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

What a fabulous fashion show!! Love the pics! Your models are adorable!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness, love all those bows, so beautiful!!
so many great outfits and pics!!:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

:ThankYou: Thank you sooooo much everyone for your lovely comments. I really, really appreciate it!!! :smootch:


A few comments below ....



silverhaven said:


> _WOW!!! gorgeous! everything about it, beautiful babies, bows, outfits and photographs  Does Claire's hair just stand up like that in a single band? Lola's flops down straight in her face if I don't fasten it down._


Yes, that just the way her hair falls. I think having the hair pulled more toward the back helps. If Claire's is too far up front it tends to get in her face, too.




Matilda's mommy said:


> oh no Sher you have a addiction:HistericalSmiley: I love it, you have great taste, I love all the bows Marj makes, I'm in love with the pink coat, soooo stylish. Claire should really be a model for a clothing store, she's beautiful:wub:. it is so good to see Miss Kallie all dolled up:wub: where's that girls ball? Catcher is such a handsome littleman:wub: love their vests. you have a wonderful little family.


LOL, Paula ... that ball is definitely Kallie's favorite thing. It's funny to see Claire and Catcher (lazy) sitting there watching Kallie go after that ball time and again. They are the cheering gallery! LOL




yeagerbum said:


> You've got such a good looking model bunch!!! The bows are GORGEOUS and so are the outfits!! Clair is beautiful!! :wub: she's such an eye candy :wub2: I really love her orange sweater and matching bow, that's my favorite, it's such a warm color and she looks super adorable. oh and her vest looks very trendy! Catcher and Kallie look very comfy and handsome in their fleece coat and matching bows! Thank you for sharing this treat with us


That orange sweater is my favorite, too. I looove it on her ..The color really looks good on a Malt. It's a really cute sweater ... has a "braid" down the back. I have brown and black on the way, too ... thinking Catcher will wear the brown one. Here's a link. It runs small; Claire took a medium. There is 20% off right now! 

20% off code until Saturday. Code: GiftBonus
https://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=WP-RL-0RL-202SW




cyndrae said:


> wow I love the outfits and bows.
> Your pups are beautiful. You must have a brush in your hand all the time.


I am actually really bad about brushing. No more than once a day and sometimes every other day. Their body hair is short now and that helps a lot. Their coats are very easy to maintain.




Maisie and Me said:


> Holy Mackeral!!!!!!! I am so jealous!!! The outfits and bows are just WONDERFUL!!!! I love each and every one but esp. your perfect babies!!! Poor Maisie, she has 2 bows, 1 dress and one sweater :w00t: Great pics :wub::wub::wub:


Time for you to buy more!!! LOL ... we started off with a few bows and it grew and grew! This has been our year for clothes! Up until now we didn't have very many. It is addicting though!!




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Wow! I love all the clothes and bows! Gorgeous!
> 
> And, I love even more how the clothes and bows look on Claire, Kallie, and Catcher. They all look adorable in their outfits. I love Claire's beautiful smile ... it looks like she loves posing for her pictures. :wub::wub::wub:


Yes, Claire does love to pose. She is so good about it .. will just stand there, which is why I have so many pictures of her. Kallie and Catcher don't like posing at all. 




poptart said:


> Beautiful fluff's and clothes...I'd like to know if the fleece coats are lined...I want to make my fluff's some fleece coats....But I'm worried about matting.


No, the fleece coats aren't lined. My fluff's all have short body hair and there is no problem at all with matting. The fleece is so soft and I think if the coats were lined in a silky fabric that they wouldn't be as warm and cozy.


*Thanks again, everyone!!! *:ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sher, you've got quite a collection of bows...reminds me of another collection

Great to see all the modeling pictures, I especially love the pink poodle vest! And I agree, your three are some of the best groomed Malts around.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Your babies look beautiful, Sher! They are spoiled for sure!


----------

